# Custom bushcraft with a little help



## Tom Renfrow (Jun 26, 2020)

Just about finished with this modified Kephart style bushcraft. It took some help from my friends. Elbow grease by me. Ironwood from @Az Turnings . Handle design consulting from @TRfromMT . Pictures by my bride. Mosaic pins from....can't remember.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 26, 2020)

DIW is a beautiful wood, and you've done it justice! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 26, 2020)

Beautiful knife congratulations! What type of steel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 26, 2020)

Gorgeous!! and I don't think you can go wrong with DIW on as a knife handle and as Chuck said, you did it justice!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 26, 2020)

Nice job Tom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Renfrow (Jun 26, 2020)

I made the blade from 1095. Stock removal.

Thanks for the kind words.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 27, 2020)

That's a good looking knife!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Jul 8, 2020)

Stunning!


----------

